# Spreading cinders/sand



## catfish74 (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi all,
New to the site, looked some and could not find anyone asking about biding or pricing on cinders? Been plowing a few years and have a tailgate salt spreader, but just landed a larger contract for next year that's going to require a full size spreader and laying cinders? Whats the rule, or average cost per ton?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So if one uses a sander to spread sand, does one use a cinderer to spread cinders?

@cwren2472


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So if one uses a sander to spread sand, does one use a cinderer to spread cinders?
> 
> @cwren2472


Depends on how much wood could a wood chuck chuck


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> Depends on how much wood could a wood chuck chuck


Well according to Google

"New York state wildlife expert Richard Thomas found that a woodchuck could (and does) chuck around 35 cubic feet of dirt in the course of digging a burrow. Thomas reasoned that if a woodchuck could chuck wood, he would chuck an amount equivalent to the weight of the dirt, or *700 pounds*."


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

catfish74 said:


> Hi all,
> New to the site, looked some and could not find anyone asking about biding or pricing on cinders? Been plowing a few years and have a tailgate salt spreader, but just landed a larger contract for next year that's going to require a full size spreader and laying cinders? Whats the rule, or average cost per ton?


Back on topic...I can't help. I refuse to spread sand or sand salt mix and I wouldn't know where to find cinders.

A general rule of thumb for salt is 3x your cost of salt. Some are higher, some are lower.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A general rule of thumb for salt is 3x your cost of salt. Some are higher, some are lower.


I guess I should qualify that, pretty sure cinders are going to be cheaper than salt, so maybe it should be more than 3x. I know I wouldn't spread sand for 3x what I pay for it.


----------



## catfish74 (Mar 1, 2019)

I found places I can buy the cinders, about 30 a ton.. not very expensive, I've always just used salt, but the place wants price for cinders as well.. just even at 3x cost, hardly seems worth it by the time you buy the equipment, and everything, just thought maybe some people out there spread them and could give an honest answer as to where the average is?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

catfish74 said:


> I found places I can buy the cinders, about 30 a ton.. not very expensive, I've always just used salt, but the place wants price for cinders as well.. just even at 3x cost, hardly seems worth it by the time you buy the equipment, and everything, just thought maybe some people out there spread them and could give an honest answer as to where the average is?


Spreading and handling salt and cinders requires the same equipment.
For easy math (not @Philbilly2 ) you pay $100/ton for bulk and you pay $30/ton for cinders. Using the 3X rule of thumb you're hosering yourself as you point oot. My approach would be to change $80/ton for using cinders or sand so you can still cover labor, equipment and handling expenses ($240/ton for cinders instead of $300/ton for bulk)


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

The costs to spread cinders or salt are the same. Only difference is the cost of materials. If you know your costs for spreading then add in the figure for materials + profit on materials and you will have your answer. BUFF is pretty much spot on here. Just remember labor and equipment rates don't change just because the price of material does.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not really sure about cinders, but when we mixed sand with our salt, costs were higher because it didn't go as far as straight salt and it took longer to clean the trucks and spreaders. 

If I were to spread something other than salt, my spreading cost would be higher while my material cost would be lower.


----------



## catfish74 (Mar 1, 2019)

wishfull said:


> The costs to spread cinders or salt are the same. Only difference is the cost of materials. If you know your costs for spreading then add in the figure for materials + profit on materials and you will have your answer. BUFF is pretty much spot on here. Just remember labor and equipment rates don't change just because the price of material does.


----------



## catfish74 (Mar 1, 2019)

Pretty much agree, however equipment does change, from as tailgate spreader for salt works fine, but have to have the full size bed spreader for cinders. But yes seems everyone saying same mark up+ labor rate thanks for all the replys


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Is Grant still busy? I know some of you still talk with him. I think he spreads cinders, and might know


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If I were to spread something other than salt, my spreading cost would be higher while my material cost would be lower.


Sooooooo would the cost per ton then be the same...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooooo would the cost per ton then be the same...?


Depends...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Depends...


Not yet, maybe as I get older possibly...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Is Grant still busy? I know some of you still talk with him. I think he spreads cinders, and might know


He doesn't spread anything other than bagged on sidewalks if I remember correctly.
They do use cinders in Flagstaff though and the mtn towns here


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

We tried using cinders/salt mix once during a bad ice year. Clients were not happy with the left over mess.


----------

